
BBC Two's disastrous launch remembered (2014) - pepys
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-27033129
======
Gravityloss
A delightful presentation style, even in the case of some problems. Calm and
yet friendly.

At some point TV presented people as someone to look up to, at least a bit.
You can still see it in the archives from eighties television over here. Maybe
the barrier for entry was so high, so by the time you got there, you had the
"father/mother figure" style down. Nowadays it's all the opposite.

I've been at home in flu for a couple of days, can anyone recommend any good
youtube channels? Even BBC Earth looks to be a breathless barrage of words to
"make you excited".

~~~
wolfgang42
Here's a list of the YouTube channels I'm subscribed to. It spans a broad
range of interests; hopefully you'll find at least some of them interesting.

* Julian Illet - Low-voltage electronics

* Big Clive - High-voltage electronics (plus completely random stuff)

* Cody's Lab - Science of various sorts

* Nile Red - Home chemistry

* Periodic Videos - Professional chemistry

* Tom Scott - Things You Might Not Know

* Objectivity - Brief looks into the archives of the Royal Society

* Numberphile - Mathematics

* Matthias Wandel - Woodworking

* Matt Parker / StandupMaths - Mathematics

* Every Frame a Painting

* James May the Reassembler - BBC show (not a channel, but people have posted episodes) where James May reassembles things that have been disassembled.

~~~
fit2rule
These are great, thanks for that - I've subscribed to a few of them.

It does bring up a sore point that, these days its not so much about the
content being available, but rather how to find the content in the first
place. I find myself really wishing there were some curatorship organization,
like the BBS is/was, for all the overwhelming amount of content out there...

~~~
iNerdier
This old tony - Well edited and often very funny metalworking William Osman -
actually made me laugh so much 'biohacking' his dog that I nearly choked to
death

and to suggest a different vein to the other guy,

shut up and sit down - great board game reviews

------
galuggus
bbc2 commissioned this to mark their 50th anniversary. Very funny.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOlSHw_y0Lw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOlSHw_y0Lw)

~~~
jw1224
And it's blocked in the UK on copyright grounds... :(

~~~
biofox
[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wqlvw_harry-and-paul-s-
st...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1wqlvw_harry-and-paul-s-story-of-the-
twos-couchtripper_fun)

------
wolfgang42
"Disastrous" seems to be a bit of an understatement:

> "Producers cursed, public relations men wept, Fleet Street cheered and
> jeered and the kangaroo - stuck in a lift - went berserk."

